# ovulation pain on clomid



## a_missy

hey ladies :)

this month i've taken 50mg clomid for the 2nd time (first time i got pregnant but miscarried) but i'm getting much more pain this time and i wondered if thats normal or not....

i'm probably a day or 2 past ovulation right now and i've had twinges and aches the last few days but tonight its really hurting, its similar to the sharpish pains i get with my periods sometimes. it'll probably stop now i've said something ha

i'm curious what other people experience with clomid and whether or not it changes from one month to the next.


----------



## caz & bob

i am the same hun i had mc on first round of clomid i take mine on days 2 6 i have ovulation pain its like af pain im on my 3rd round of clomid im dpo6 today so just waiting to test now xx :)


----------



## DragonMummy

mine was excruciating for the first 2 weeks of my cycle.... it was like being stabbed in the eggs! :rofl:


----------



## a_missy

DragonMummy said:


> mine was excruciating for the first 2 weeks of my cycle.... it was like being stabbed in the eggs! :rofl:

HAHA i couldnt have put it better myself ;)



caz & bob said:


> i am the same hun i had mc on first round of clomid i take mine on days 2 6 i have ovulation pain its like af pain im on my 3rd round of clomid im dpo6 today so just waiting to test now xx :)

i'll keep my fingers crossed for you! 

i took some pain killers last night and this morning its stopped, i thought i would ovulate on day 14 but maybe its a little later this time. it just worried me a little i think because it seemed quite bad just for ovulation pain but thanks for replying, it made me feel better :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Not taken Clomid myself but my friend did and she ended up with OHSS, if the pain gets really bad don't be afraid to get in touch with your doctor or the out of hours service, but hopefully the pain you had was just a "super egg" getting ready to pop!!!


----------



## a_missy

haha i really hope it was a super egg ;) but whats OHSS?


----------



## fifi-folle

Ovarian Hyper Stimulation Syndrome, it's very sore from what she said, I think you end up with lots of cysts. It's one of the possible side effects of Clomid. Fx for your super-egg!


----------



## a_missy

oh ok, i've never heard of that before. its amazing what they dont tell you about when they prescribe clomid... 

thanks for the warning though :) i guess if it continues or gets any worse then i'll contact my dr but fingers crossed its over with now and like you say it was just a busy ovary.


----------



## fifi-folle

No problem, it's pretty rare but I would still have thought they would have mentioned it, mind you sometimes we seem to know more than the doctors, but then they do have to know about a lot of different things.


----------



## a_missy

nope, no one mentioned that. i did ask about side effects when she prescribed clomid but she said nothing to worry about, maybe some headaches or nausea at the worst. 

yeah right haha 

they never even mentioned the chances of twins. i didnt realise until i read some stuff on here and someone mentioned it to me. crazy isnt it? talk about ill prepared!

its stopped now anyway, it felt sore the next day but thats it.


----------



## fifi-folle

You'd think twins was a pretty major thing to mention :roll:. Glad the pain has gone now!


----------



## a_missy

you would wouldnt you? HA

thanks a lot :)


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi.....i conceived twins on my 4th cycle of clomid 50mg days 2-6. i am now 10 weeks pregnant & remember how bad the ovulation pains were while i was on the clomid...the last few mths especially i had to have a hot water bottle!!! good luck, clomid is fab!! xx


----------



## a_missy

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi.....i conceived twins on my 4th cycle of clomid 50mg days 2-6. i am now 10 weeks pregnant & remember how bad the ovulation pains were while i was on the clomid...the last few mths especially i had to have a hot water bottle!!! good luck, clomid is fab!! xx

congrats! :happydance: that gives me hope that even if its not this month then it might be the next. i'm going for my progesterone blood test some time this week, last time (when i was pregnant) it was about 139!!


----------



## Chrisangel

Oh my gosh!1 I didn't know that about Clomid. I'm on my 2nd round at 100mg and had trigger shots on cd13 ovulated cd 14 but man I had some bad cramps. I'll be asking the doc about this! Thanks for the information!


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies I am taking clomid 50mg for the first time this cycle and wondering about ovulation pains. when you get these pains, is it at the exact time you are ovulating or is it the days leading up to ovulation?


----------



## a_missy

hi kcw. i can only tell you my experience obviously but i got a dull ache off and on for a few days and some little twinges leading up to ovulation, the nasty pain was during ovulation (or what i presume was ov) and then afterwards it just felt kind of sore for a day. 

the thing is everyone is different so you might not have any pain at all, you might not even notice. i got these pains before i ever took clomid but never that painful before so i'm guessing clomid intensified it... this stuffs all a bloody guessing game to me anyway :wacko: haha


----------



## Chris77

I had horrible O pains on Clomid. I get them pretty bad as it is, but the Clomid magnified them. I was soooo not happy!!


----------



## a_missy

its miserable isnt it? you spend the beginning of your cycle on clomid crying and then the middle curled up in a ball from the ov pain and the last part of it strung out waiting to see if AF arrives.... oh such fun we have HAHA 

now i see why the girls on here call it evil *but* when i get my BFP because of it i'll think its the best thing EVER ;)


----------



## miaculpa

a_missy said:


> its miserable isnt it? you spend the beginning of your cycle on clomid crying and then the middle curled up in a ball from the ov pain and the last part of it strung out waiting to see if AF arrives.... oh such fun we have HAHA
> 
> now i see why the girls on here call it evil *but* when i get my BFP because of it i'll think its the best thing EVER ;)

Missy- this is the BEST and most apt description of the CLomid experience EVER!


----------

